# Good value car service in Dublin?



## MissSherry (5 Nov 2009)

Hi 

I've done a search and can only find very old threads dealing with recommendations for car servicing. 

Given the current economic climate does anyone know of any 'good value' ie cheap, but decent places in Dublin (preferrably northside, Dublin 7/15) that could do a full service on my car, a '00 Polo. Or does anyone have any idea how much one would cost? It's my first car and i don't really have a clue in this area.

Thanks.

MS


----------



## suzie (5 Nov 2009)

check out the bargain forum on boards (there is a thread in it), if you're into getting the car valeted aswell a dublin garage is doing a good offer of service+valet and he is getting loads of work and also the users seem happy with his customer service.

S.


----------



## kceire (5 Nov 2009)

as above

you got a full service and a full interier and exterier valet for 199e and then got a boards 20% discount, so it worked out at 160e!

check out the bargains section of www.boards.ie


----------



## Frank (5 Nov 2009)

I would recommend the guys MKW in baldonnel ind estate..

They are excellent, a mate's garage and trusted mechanic.

I have recommended them here before if you search.


----------



## foxylady (9 Dec 2009)

MissSherry said:


> Hi
> 
> I've done a search and can only find very old threads dealing with recommendations for car servicing.
> 
> ...


 
You have probably got this doen already but if not you can pm me and I can give you contact details of very good mechanic on northside who charges €140 for a full service.


----------



## Guest128 (9 Dec 2009)

foxylady said:


> You have probably got this doen already but if not you can pm me and I can give you contact details of very good mechanic on northside who charges €140 for a full service.



Why do people insist on doing PMs for this kind of thing?  Is the mechanic not paying tax or something? Otherwise you should surely post their details so we can all benefit, and therefore your friend will as well


----------



## Frank (9 Dec 2009)

Flanders 

Ring these guys MKW motors as I mentioned already.

[broken link removed]


----------



## MissSherry (9 Dec 2009)

Hi all, i got the service done for 130 euro in Coolmine Motors. Its in Coolmine Ind Estate. Very nice guy working there too. I had some crash repairs that needed to be done too (haven't had a great year!)and his charge for labour was half that of other places i'd gone for quotes. Definitely recommend.


----------



## Bill Struth (4 Mar 2010)

kceire said:


> as above
> 
> you got a full service and a full interier and exterier valet for 199e and then got a boards 20% discount, so it worked out at 160e!
> 
> check out the bargains section of www.boards.ie


 Does anyone have a direct link to this? I can't seem to find it.

Thanks.


----------



## bazwaldo (24 Mar 2010)

Bill Struth said:


> Does anyone have a direct link to this? I can't seem to find it.
> 
> Thanks.


 
The thread was closed on Bargain Alerts ages ago. The place was Dave Masters Motors. I don't know if the offer is still running, but worth a call if the location suits.


----------



## Bill Struth (24 Mar 2010)

bazwaldo said:


> The thread was closed on Bargain Alerts ages ago. The place was Dave Masters Motors. I don't know if the offer is still running, but worth a call if the location suits.


 Cheers baz, thanks for replying. I got it done in carlow at Flynns. €124 full service.


----------



## loadsadoe (19 Apr 2010)

I would say MKW also but they are based over citywest side, you could try irishcarservicing.ie, they collect and deliver all in price and I believe MKW do a lot of work for them.


----------

